# Funniest thing you read/watched today ?



## sub lumpen filth (May 28, 2018)

The funniest thing I watched today was : Alex Jones melts down after being cucked by Donald J. Trump


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 29, 2018)

today .....


----------



## roughdraft (May 29, 2018)

that fake book cover jount made me cry


----------



## caffine addict (May 29, 2018)

THeY pUt cHeMIcaLs iN THe wATeR! tHeY tUrN tHE FreAKiNg FroGs gAY!!


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 30, 2018)

Yea, I like how at the end of the video Alex start's talking about an "emergency 32 hour broadcast..." lol.


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 30, 2018)

https://www.pinknews.co.uk/2017/05/...ng-too-many-chicken-nuggets-can-turn-you-gay/ jesus fucking christ, LOL


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 31, 2018)

http://newsthump.com/2017/09/21/lar...bigger-insists-man-with-fantastic-priorities/

A man has reacted to a trailer for the new Tomb Raider film with a complaint regarding breasts.

Simon Williams, 31, watched the trailer for the new film in the spare room of his mum’s house, before simply saying “no” and slamming his laptop shut.

“Large knockers are key to Lara Croft’s character,” insisted Williams.

“A decent script and good action set-pieces are a distant second, I’m afraid. I should know, I’ve played all of the Tomb Raider games and large breasts of varying graphical quality were definitely the highlight.

“It’s blatant oversights like these that mean video game movies are rarely taken seriously or reviewed well. Some good bouncy action will put paid to all of that- at least for me, anyway.”

Simon’s mother said, “I’m very proud of Simon for standing up for what he believes in. I have to say that, I suppose, even if what he believes in is frivolous at best and a dreadful reflection on how I raised him.”

Film producer, Jay Cooper, said, “We welcome all feedback, apart from Martin’s, obviously, because it’s stupid.”


----------



## sub lumpen filth (Jun 1, 2018)

Diet Racism


----------



## sub lumpen filth (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## sub lumpen filth (Jun 7, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National-anarchism


----------



## sub lumpen filth (Jun 20, 2018)

_Link: https://youtu.be/OBq23sYGPsk_​


----------



## BalancingBear (Jun 21, 2018)




----------

